# SUBOX Mini-C Help



## StaticRip (22/2/17)

Hello everyone, I recently got a SUBOX Mini-C from someone the only thing is it never came with a battery since they could not ship one.

I looked and noticed there are a lot of 18650 batteries to pick from so if possible could someone point me in the right direction also where can I buy coils and should I only use Kanger?

Thanks for reading and if any local sites take PayPal please let me know. =)


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

StaticRip said:


> Hello everyone, I recently got a SUBOX Mini-C from someone the only thing is it never came with a battery since they could not ship one.
> 
> I looked and noticed there are a lot of 18650 batteries to pick from so if possible could someone point me in the right direction also where can I buy coils and should I only use Kanger?
> 
> Thanks for reading and if any local sites take PayPal please let me know. =)


On batteries this guy is the expert:
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mooch.256958/

Coils, different issue, I diy so no knowledge on commercials from my experience.

Regards


----------



## Stosta (23/2/17)

Hi @StaticRip , 

For batteries you can get any of the top ones that will keep you safe.

The coils I would be more careful though. In my opinion the ceramics were a flop in the Kangertech tanks, and you want to stay away from the claptons as I don't believe they had much flavour, and required too much power with little extra reward.

I would go with these guys...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...cts/kanger-vertical-ssocc-coil-0-5-ohm-5-pack

And then get this battery while I was shopping there... 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q

But really, most stores have stock of a decent battery and these coils, so maybe look around and see if anyone has something particular you want to add into your order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (23/2/17)

I use the same one... I've got 2 of the pink Samsung batteries and they are great... 

The coils I use are kangertech SSOCC 0.5 ohm... not the Clapton version... 

I get everything from Vape King....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticRip (24/2/17)

Thanks for all the info everyone.

I had to pick the Samsung INR 18650-25R battery since VapePulse was out of stock on that pink one. I also got some wraps and a charger but, I have to get a replacement coil another time as I could not add it atm. =(

Anything else I should get besides a case/cover for the battery?


----------



## Tanja (24/2/17)

StaticRip said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone.
> 
> I had to pick the Samsung INR 18650-25R battery since VapePulse was out of stock on that pink one. I also got some wraps and a charger but, I have to get a replacement coil another time as I could not add it atm. =(
> 
> Anything else I should get besides a case/cover for the battery?


Juice... lots and lots of juice!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticRip (3/3/17)

Okay, so everything was great and working fine for two days until it started sucking up juice into my mouth with every pull. I get a little bit pulling into my mouth and a little crackling sound.

Any idea how to fix it?

I did try setting it at a higher wattage and pull slow which works but only for so long.


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

StaticRip said:


> Okay, so everything was great and working fine for two days until it started sucking up juice into my mouth with every pull. I get a little bit pulling into my mouth and a little crackling sound.
> 
> Any idea how to fix it?
> 
> I did try setting it at a higher wattage and pull slow which works but only for so long.


Not the first time I have heard this tank doing this. It might be over-filling, or somehow juice got into the chimney when you filled it.

Try getting some tissue paper, and placing it around the air holes at the bottom of the tank. Then fire the mod, and blow out with the same force that you would inhale. Watch out! It should send hot juice out those holes, hence the need for the tissue. Whenever I get a flooded tank this usually solves it. Give it a try, but if the juice then still gets into your mouth after doing that a few times, then check your coil is screwed in properly.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tanja (3/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Not the first time I have heard this tank doing this. It might be over-filling, or somehow juice got into the chimney when you filled it.
> 
> Try getting some tissue paper, and placing it around the air holes at the bottom of the tank. Then fire the mod, and blow out with the same force that you would inhale. Watch out! It should send hot juice out those holes, hence the need for the tissue. Whenever I get a flooded tank this usually solves it. Give it a try, but if the juice then still gets into your mouth after doing that a few times, then check your coil is screwed in properly.
> 
> Hope this helps!


It could also be your coil... I also had it in mine and then changed the coil and all was good... what coil have you got in there?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticRip (3/3/17)

@Stosta Thank, that seems to have worked and its much better now.

@Tanja I'm using the coil it came with 0.5ohm. I could not buy another one atm.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

StaticRip said:


> @Stosta Thank, that seems to have worked and its much better now.
> 
> @Tanja I'm using the coil it came with 0.5ohm. I could not buy another one atm.


There's a small chance I have a spare one of these at home that you can have. PM me if you want to try and make a plan, it might not be worth the mission though for a single coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja (3/3/17)

StaticRip said:


> @Stosta Thank, that seems to have worked and its much better now.
> 
> @Tanja I'm using the coil it came with 0.5ohm. I could not buy another one atm.


Where do you stay? I've got some spares if you need. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Apollo (3/3/17)

Tanja said:


> I use the same one... I've got 2 of the pink Samsung batteries and they are great...
> 
> The coils I use are kangertech SSOCC 0.5 ohm... not the Clapton version...
> 
> ...



@Tanja, obviously you get everything from Vape King...


----------



## Tanja (3/3/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> @Tanja, obviously you get everything from Vape King...


Hahaha... yeah... I find only a few places actually stock those coils... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo (3/3/17)

Tanja said:


> Hahaha... yeah... I find only a few places actually stock those coils...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@Tanja initially I was going for funny, but actually you are right! I actually stopped using my kanger tanks because coils are getting increasingly harder to come by!


----------



## StaticRip (7/3/17)

I stay in Empangeni, so far out from most major areas. =P

Would it be best to get a different tank at some point when I can afford a new one. Maybe there is one that coils might be cheaper on.

So far it's okay but, I know I will need a new coil at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (7/3/17)

StaticRip said:


> I stay in Empangeni, so far out from most major areas. =P
> 
> Would it be best to get a different tank at some point when I can afford a new one. Maybe there is one that coils might be cheaper on.
> 
> So far it's okay but, I know I will need a new coil at some point.


I would rather let the guys with rebuildable coils answer you here... 

I go through 2-3 coils per month... at approximately R60 per coil it's not too bad... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/17)

StaticRip said:


> I stay in Empangeni, so far out from most major areas. =P
> 
> Would it be best to get a different tank at some point when I can afford a new one. Maybe there is one that coils might be cheaper on.
> 
> So far it's okay but, I know I will need a new coil at some point.


Your best bet for economical coils IF you don't want to start building your own would be the Vaporesso Estoc, and ceramic coils in my opinion.

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Vaporesso-Estoc-Tank-Mega
http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/10-Pack-Coils-Sleeve-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED

As they are ceramic they last a very very long time. Easily a month, maybe two or three depending on how you vape. The flavour is also great in this tank and with these coils. Well worth it!


----------



## StaticRip (7/3/17)

Those prices make me a little sad tbh. =P

I will look into it and maybe a few months from now I can get it.

I saw a video on YouTube where some people replace the wire coil in the kanger ssocc, I could possibly look into that as I think I would just need to buy some cotton and wire from one of the vape stores and an ohm reader to check the coils before putting them back in the casing.


----------

